# Got Ink?



## EM_PS (Feb 19, 2008)

Getting some new topics by adding yet another poll(!) sorry

Was curious among all our prof bretheren, how many may have tats - tramp stamps, redneck labels, thug plugs, artistic renderings of inner-most thoughts. . .whatever you wanna call 'em.

I have one from early 20's (I'm 40 now) on back / upper right shoulder area - was cool at the time, was a self-assembled image, and was supposed to be an artistic rendering of super deep thoughts (ooooh!). I'm glad i put it in an inconspicuous location at least.

Yeah so anyways, i've been trying to burn the thing off this past 1/2 year using TCA (trichloroacetic acid) kit, which hurts worse than getting the damn thing in the first place. Why remove it? Because they are so mainstream anymore! A trip to any beach shows the sheer proliferation of them on men &amp; women alike. Obviously, atheletes at the collegiate and higher level are in the minority if they're not sporting some kind of ink, preferably on the arms as conspicuously as possible.

Also, for my wife &amp; kiddies, i'd rather have more conservative of an appearance even in situations where i would be for whatever reason shirtless . . . so a faded tat (if that's all i get from this self-inflicted acid torture) would even be preferable than one that stands out starkly with all the other Toms, Dicks, and Harrys.


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 19, 2008)

I have considered getting a tat, but I could never decide on what I wanted. More recently, I was thinking about doing something tribal across my shoulders, but my wife veto'd that. Probably won't ever happen.

That's OK for now, I put back on about 15 lbs and don't look good enough to sport one shirtless at the moment.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 19, 2008)

None for me and no plans to get one. Just never something I was interested in.


----------



## ktulu (Feb 19, 2008)

I have one. Had thoughts of a second, but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 19, 2008)

No interest here either. One of our neighbors goes around to schools speaking about them, issuing warning and things like that. He got Hep C from a dirty tatoo needle.


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2008)

where is Jen?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I never had any interest. When I was enlisted, I was the only person that I knew of in my workgroup that seemed to be able to resist the 'temptation' of getting a tattoo.

I am actually quite neutral on having one vs. not having one.

JR


----------



## Jennifer Price (Feb 19, 2008)

Cement said:


> where is Jen?



I'm here...been a busy day at the office. I got to vote "yep" obviously b/c I am sporting 8 tattoos...6 of them in places that can be seen depending on what I am wearing. I love them (no regrets for me) and want more in the near future.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 19, 2008)

> I am sporting 8 tattoos...6 of them in places that can be seen depending on what I am wearing.


Can we get pics of the other two? I'm sure they feel neglected from not seeing the light of day all that much. :eyebrows:


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 19, 2008)

Cement said:


> where is Jen?


Here is the topic she started a few months ago on the subject (without a poll though)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showto...7&amp;hl=tattoo

I don't have any tattoos and never really had any compulsion to get one. I have friends with them, and I don't know any of them that don't regret them now. One friend in particular that got a tattoo of the earth on his chest when he was in the army as an 18 yr old. He's in his thirties now and complains that now he isn't in the shape he was then, so his nice round earth tattoo now looks more like a nice egg shaped earth tattoo. It's pretty funny.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 19, 2008)

^ Do his manboobs provide for realistic topography of mountain ranges?


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm glad there are people like you Jen, that enjoy the realm of tattoos, are proud of it, and display this quality so confidently, no matter what circle you may be in - seriously, i admire that trait, and i admire the world of tattoos too (obviously moreso at an earlier age).

I think mainly with me it's simply not who i am anymore, but more of who i was. . . and i feel totally justified in dissing on any of the cookie-cutter or overly popularized, trendy designs out there - yeah, Mr. barbed wire around the bicep, that would be you!

Funny, i once considered getting a tattoo coverup of my existing one, but boy that would have been huge! and even with trying to exorcise this one off, i still have ideas for new ones (smaller ones) - and so it goes on. . .


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 19, 2008)

I have no tattoos and do not plan on having one. Just don't like it but I've seen very nice ones, you know...tattoos that looked very nice on the person having them.

There was a lady in P.R. , a singer she was, and after having a surgery she had a tattoo done on her at the scar area. She had a beautiful butterfly. She looked HAH with that tattoo. :eyebrows:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't have them. Don't really like them either. They don't age well.


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 19, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> I don't have them. Don't really like them either. They don't age well.


A very good point - no they don't age well ld-025: , particularly large ones


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 19, 2008)

I just can't think of anything that's so important to me that I want it emblazoned on my body forever.

Well, maybe one thing: or two things:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2008)

No ink here either. Never had an interest in having art work around that I couldn't sell when I got tired of looking at it.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't have a tatoo, but I wanted one in college.

I was poor....


----------



## LXZ (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't have it. Neither do I like it.


----------



## ODB_PE (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm in the don't have one and don't really care for them crowd. Having children seems to strengthen that position; hate to think of my daughter getting the lower back tattoo someday.

Our draftsman got one this weekend, tho - his family crest - and it doesn't look so bad.

We got into the discussion of what kind of tat might I consider?

One of my really cool framing details?

My PE seal?

It seems like somebody somewhere must have done the PE seal - even though I have a feeling the licensing board would object.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> I'm in the don't have one and don't really care for them crowd. Having children seems to strengthen that position; hate to think of my daughter getting the lower back tattoo someday.
> Our draftsman got one this weekend, tho - his family crest - and it doesn't look so bad.
> 
> We got into the discussion of what kind of tat might I consider?
> ...


wouldn't it be easier just to stamp yourself with permanent ink?

I'm in the don't have any, really don't care for them category. small subtle tats are OK. I really don't understand the peolple that "color" thier bodies with the monster ones though.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmmm... my PE-seal tattooed on a butt cheek might not be a bad idea....

NOT.

I don't have a tatoo, but I might have considered one if they hadn't become so popular. What turned me off from tatoos permanently was when a pasty, none-too-manly lawyer friend got 2 of them on his calves - One was Hobbes (w/o Calvin), and the other one was a king cobra head. I knew, right then and there, that tatoos were ruined for me forever.


----------



## Mike1144 (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't have any. If I ever got one it would be a practical one. Like my blood type or something. Maybe basic CPR instructions.

Incidentally, my sister is a licensed tattoo artist. She's told me she doesn't do Chinese characters. There is no way to tell for sure what one means. Like many English words, they can be taken out of context. You might think some symbol means cool, like awesome. But it could mean cold, like frigid.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Mike1144 said:


> Maybe basic CPR instructions.


If you are into basic CPR instructions, you should check out

I saw a comedian once making fun of this very idea about a symbol not meaning 'black power' but instead meaning 'black pepper'.

I could see how that would really be off if you were savy to the nuances of the chinese characters.

JR


----------



## maryannette (Feb 20, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> Having children seems to strengthen that position; hate to think of my daughter getting the lower back tattoo someday.


My older daughter did it. First, she wanted her belly button pierced. I never gave her permission, so when she turned 18, she got that. Then, during the stupidest year of her life, she got a tattoo. I don't think she ever would have except for the influence of the skanky boyfriend she chose for that period of her life. She regrets the tattoo now, but can't undo it. The weird thing is that she got a tattoo of a cross--not plain, but very decorative (swirly)--and it is on her "upper butt". She says that it is her "lower back", but when I tell her to show it to somebody, she says she can't pull her pants down. That's her BUTT!

I don't have a problem with tattoos. The problem for me was that she was influenced to do something she never wanted to do because the guy was manipulating her to get to us.

As a parent, ODB, get ready.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 20, 2008)

> The weird thing is that she got a tattoo of a cross--not plain, but very decorative (swirly)--and it is on her "upper butt".


There's got to be a 'holy shit' joke there somewhere.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 20, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> There's got to be a 'holy shit' joke there somewhere.


Probably so! What was she thinking?

Oh yeah, she wasn't thinking ... her idiot boyfriend was in control.


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 20, 2008)

^^thats it in a nutshell - tats are permanent, and only thru large sums of $$ and/or pain are they reversible (i'm in the lo $$ / hi pain method)

Think before you Ink!


----------



## rudy (Feb 20, 2008)

My vote was no. I think my parents did a good job of brain washing me, telling me that tatooing meant that I was not taking care of my body. Well, I can certainly say that I am not taking all that good care of my body -- I drink caffeine, I eat chocolate brownies, etc.

I think now that the main reason I don't have one is that I'm afraid of needles. I can't even see my own arm when blood's drawn out. My co-worker told me a scarier story. We work in a cleanroom, no make-up. She was tired of the no-make up thing. So, she decided to get some permanent make-up on her -- permanent eyeliner above her eyes. She went to a tatoo shop and got her right eye done. She picked a deep blue color. Mind you her skin is very brown, so the blue color really stood out. It was painful like crazy. When the right eye was done she was all in tears from the pain. Well, she couldn't very well go walking around with only one eye done. That would look weird. So she submitted her other eye to the same excrutiating pain. After crying and many tears, she went home. They told her to keep her eyes under ice. The next day she said she looked horrible, like someone had beat her up pretty bad. Her eyes were swollen. So, she had to call into work sick until the swelling went down.

That was about 10 years ago. She still has the tatooed eyeliner. They told her that she might need to go in for a touch up after a few years. But she said forget that; she was never going to go thru that again.


----------



## PE-ness (Feb 20, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Hmmm... my PE-seal tattooed on a butt cheek might not be a bad idea....


I don't know, dude - the image of your PE-ness tatooed on your butt cheek?

I smell trouble...

_Frank_ly, I don't think any advertisement is necessary. An engineer who has a PE-ness can be recognized by the aura of confidence and a certain swagger in the way they walk.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

PE-ness said:


> An engineer who has a PE-ness can be recognized by the aura of confidence and a certain swagger in the way they walk.


Hold on there .... that is a sound bite from:







:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 21, 2008)

jregieng said:


> If you are into basic CPR instructions, you should check out


That is why I will be bigger and in better shape then, and will have a savings account dedicated to paying my fines for battery charges.

Cause, the boyfriend will take a A$$ beating. LOL.

Actually, I don't know why so many teenage girls are so set on 'rebelling' against their parents. I hope mine doesn't go that way, but I'll have to be prepared anyhow.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 21, 2008)

maryannette said:


> the guy was manipulating her to get to us.


Are you in the mafia or something?


----------



## IlPadrino (Feb 21, 2008)

I voted yes... my only regret: I should have paid more than $50!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 21, 2008)

Tell me you didn't get one at Subi!!!


----------



## maryannette (Feb 21, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> Are you in the mafia or something?


No, but it's the only time in my life that I had serious thoughts about hiring a hit man.

Of course, you can't really do that.

And, YES, DVINNY, all parents have to be prepared for teenage rebellion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Ooohhhh ... and someone who has satirized and conflated your point about ink being passe with a current commentary of the M.O. for lobbyists ...






JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 23, 2008)

> And, YES, DVINNY, all parents have to be prepared for teenage rebellion.


In my town maybe a year or so a this girl and her boyfriend got busted for plotting to kill her parents. I don't know just what the crime was, may have been conspiracy to commit murder or something like that.


----------



## Katiebug (Feb 23, 2008)

No ink for me. I'm not opposed to getting a small tattoo somewhere easily concealed by my work clothes; I just haven't thought of something that I want to still be on my body when I'm 100.

I do have a bunch of piercings, all in my ears. Three sets of studs in my earlobes and a circular barbell in my right ear cartilage. I was considering an industrial but don't trust anyone locally to do it properly.

The first pair in the earlobes was when I was 7, like many little girls. The second pair was when I was 16...I convinced my mom to sign the consent form AND she got a second set of holes on a whim! I wanted a third pair shortly thereafter and was told no by both parents - so when I turned 18, I went out and did it anyways. The cartilage piercing came about my freshman year of college; I successfully hid it for several months until I absentmindedly tucked my hair behind my ear in church on Easter Sunday and my father whispered, "You're _so_ busted." 

I took all of them out for job interviews, and stopped wearing all but the cartilage piercing and the first set in the earlobes before my wedding, but about a year ago I put them all back in. It's the one bit of rebellion/non-conformity I have in the workplace. I like my piercings and I don't apologize to anyone for having them.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, we've discussed this topic before, but I'll add my 2 cents...

I have three:

- a tasmania devil on my right calf (done in high school)

- a pair of hearts on my chest with my wife's name in them...it looks pretty cool, and it was done by a Chinese guy free hand

- some tribal on my left forearm

My oldest daughter got her first one (a butterfly on her right ankle) when she was 17, she asked me to take her and I said "Oh hell yeah!!", j/k, I figured that she was going off to college and she was going to get one if she wanted it anyway. So we jumped in the car and I took her. (The wifey *HATES* tattoos, and she didn't talk to me or our daughter for about a week). She got her second one (a pair of hearts linked together) to cover up a scar from a hernia operation. She was a little self-conscious when she would wear her bathing suit so she thought she would get that covered up.

Now, my other daughter has asked me if I would take her to get one for her birthday...that discussion is still underway.


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 23, 2008)

Theres just nothing I feel so strongly about that I would get it tattooed on my body. Plus the feeling that no matter how cool or unique I think a tattoo is someone else has the same thing, sort of bothers me a little.


----------



## Blacktop (Feb 24, 2008)

The only tattoos I have ever thought about getting are the family crests from my mother and father's side, one on each shoulder. meh, I don't think that will ever happen.

Oh, and this thread is worthless without pics.


----------



## cement (Feb 24, 2008)

I've got a few.






:joke:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 24, 2008)

^^^Menty gots tats!


----------



## squishles10 (Feb 26, 2008)

My old roommate has her PE stamp on her butt. :true:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 26, 2008)

:GotPics:


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah, we're gonna start needing some pics here opcorn:


----------



## squishles10 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry no pics. I'll see if anyone else has any. It was pretty funny though. She's a lawyer now :-D


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 26, 2008)

gives new meaning to the legal term 'stare decisis'

think she might be hiding the scales of justice somewhere?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have 3:

right chest - Biohazard symbol

left back shoulderblade - tribal

right ankle - Frat motto

my wife has 2

lower back - tribal "tramp stamp" (she called it that before I knew of the term)

left side between her ribs and pelvic bone - Medical Cadusis (the medical cross with snakes - she's a nurse)

and we both want more

I want to get a small semi-band around my forearm but haven't quite nailed down the design

my wife wants to get a "nurse pin-up" (like the girls that were painted onto the bombers in WW2) on her right side to offset her Cadusis.


----------



## Santiagj (Jul 3, 2009)

I technically have two on my left shoulder. I had some tribal done there when I first turned 18. I went to some crappy ink place and they royally f'ed up my arm. It looked like I had ink on top of a scar. The guy dug the needle too deep so the whole tattoo raised up since it turned into scar tissue. I then covered it up with another tribal piece which was larger and better quality. You can't even tell there is another tattoo underneath unless you are staring at it from a foot away.

I'm planning on getting an upper back piece once I get my stamp as a present to myself.


----------



## Supe (Jul 3, 2009)

Here's my in-progress tattoo on my left ribs. My ENTIRE left ribs. About 10 hours in, and it's not hurting any less each time, that's for damn sure.


----------



## Santiagj (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice lookin tattoo!


----------



## ktulu (Jul 2, 2010)

ktulu said:


> I have one. Had thoughts of a second, but never pulled the trigger.


Pulled the trigger last night.


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 2, 2010)

celtic cross - :thumbs:


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 2, 2010)

Had to post the ultimate tramp stamp!!!!

I know I was close to getting one when I was in the army, never pulled the trigger, can't say I am disappointed about it. If I had one of my unit patches or a Master Parachutist badge it wouldn't bother me though. Those were the ones I came closest to getting.

On the other had I was in a W. Washington town on my way to a clients and stopped at a brand new Walmart to pick up a snack/soda and what I beheld was shocking.

A collection of white trash tattoos that would have ashamed most. I mean if you are going to get a tattoo on your neck, maybe paying the extra dollars for a really good artist isn't a bad idea. I think the checkout lady had one of the worst, plus maybe it was just a coincidence but it looked like most of the tattooed patrons had not washed their clothes in weeks.

I blame Meth.


----------



## Supe (Jul 6, 2010)

My favorite one I saw a few months ago with MIAF in a Longhorn Steakhouse here in NC (which, by the way, was one of the worst places I've ever eaten at, and they should be forced to change the name so as not to desecrate my precious TX any more than they already have).

This woman had to be in her 60's at least, and was on the "large" side. Emblazoned right there on her upper left arm was one of the largest, most poorly executed Michael Jackson tattoos I had ever seen. There was no way I could have taken a picture without it being outright obvious what I was doing.


----------



## ktulu (Jul 6, 2010)

My wife got another tattoo the day after I did. You can see our kids' initials in the wings.


----------



## Supe (Jul 6, 2010)

Didn't even notice the initials until I read your post. Neat!


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 19, 2012)

I think I must have voted in this back when I first joined or something and didn't know you guys... regardless, I'm one of those people with ink  I've been working on a drawing off and on for another one (I actually have two drawings going, but one I'm still on the fence about), but with moving and not having a job, that is obviously on hold.

I love it when someone votes in an old poll and bumps it!


----------



## Krakosky (Nov 19, 2012)

I've got ink too!


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 19, 2012)

The only ink that I have is in my ink pens.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 19, 2012)

I was taught that ink is poison...


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 19, 2012)

Lumber Jim said:


> I was taught that ink is poison...


The teacher was a Republican, huh? 

Mrs. Dex and I still want more tats, it just hasn't happened yet.


----------



## pbrme (Nov 19, 2012)

I got some ink of a Viking head when I was 24, fresh out of college and a nice paycheck rolling in. Wanted it since I was 14, no regrets. Want more.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 19, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I was taught that ink is poison...
> ...


now that's just wrong...


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 19, 2012)

can't say that I have ever had the desire to get one, but my luck I'd be allergic to the dye


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 19, 2012)

Spike TV has a show on it that deals exclusively with bad tattoos called Tattoo Nightmares. Three artists work on covering up real-life bad tattoos, and they go over how they design it, the backstory on how the original tattoo happened, then they reveal to the client (who approves the rough design but is not supposed to look at the progress until finished) what the final tat looks like. I've been catching a handful of these episodes lately and it's been fueling my desire to get my two upper-body tats either covered up or enhanced (see post #51 above for what I currently have).

Their work is really good.

http://www.spike.com/shows/tattoo-nightmares


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 19, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I was taught that ink is poison...
> ...





Dexman PE said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I was taught that ink is poison...
> ...


I am shocked that you would jump straight to that!!!! hmy:

It's true but I'm still shocked


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 19, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Spike TV has a show on it that deals exclusively with bad tattoos called Tattoo Nightmares. Three artists work on covering up real-life bad tattoos, and they go over how they design it, the backstory on how the original tattoo happened, then they reveal to the client (who approves the rough design but is not supposed to look at the progress until finished) what the final tat looks like. I've been catching a handful of these episodes lately and it's been fueling my desire to get my two upper-body tats either covered up or enhanced (see post #51 above for what I currently have).
> 
> Their work is really good.
> 
> http://www.spike.com...ttoo-nightmares



Agreed that they do amazing work. I was lucky to become an engineer in an age of computers since I can't draw a straight line with a ruler. Therefore, I can appreciate their talent. However, I don't understand why you would put these pieces of art on your skin. They will only fade, sag, and become very unappealing. I have nothing against getting tattoos but i just don't get what benefit they have beside the sentmental value from, for example, losing a loved one or remembering important dates...


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 19, 2012)

Lumber Jim said:


> They will only fade, sag, and become very unappealing.


I have a buddy who got a tattoo on his chest of the globe when he was 18 and in the army. He's now 36 and out of shape and the globe, which was once round, is now shaped more like an egg.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 19, 2012)

There are definitely pros and cons for getting tats. I've seen guys with 30+ year-old tats that look as good as the day they got them. And I've seen others that are only a few years old that don't look anything like they used to. It's all about the quality of the original work and how you take care of yourself. It pays to spend the extra $ to go with someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 19, 2012)

I think I paid about $70 for mine but it's pretty small, smaller than three inches in diameter... I've had it for about ten years now and just make sure that I put the sun stick stuff on it if I'm going out in a bathing suit (or when I was younger when I was in the tanning bed) and the color still looks like pretty much the day I got it.

I actually remember kinda wondering about the guy that I went to but he came with all sorts of recommendations... but his name was Dice and the place was called Skin Funk... just made me kinda think twice. Part of the reason I haven't gotten a second is because I haven't been able to find somplace based on recommendations the last two places we lived...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 19, 2012)

The next one I get will most likely be in Vegas. There's a really good shop just off of the strip that did the large one on my wife's side.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 20, 2012)

Does this one have good Quality??


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 20, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> The next one I get will most likely be in Vegas. There's a really good shop just off of the strip that did the large one on my wife's side.


You should totally do that during the EB convention, everyone will be able to watch - it'll be great!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 22, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> 'Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I was taught that ink is poison...
> ...


Starting the research phase again for a new tat. I'm thinking of getting something similar to this, but not quite as far down the arm (keep it under the sleeves of a polo for work)


----------



## Fudgey (Aug 22, 2013)

I've got stink!


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 22, 2013)

I've been heavily considering getting a tat, I think I want a Tiger on my right shoulder, and this on my left... Want to incorporate family names in the tree


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 22, 2013)

None. There've been a few times where I've considered getting one, but I don't like the idea of altering my body even semi-permanently unless it's necessary for medical reasons.

Edit: If I did get one, it'd probably be some form of endless knot.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 23, 2013)

Exception Collection said:


> None. There've been a few times where I've considered getting one, but *I don't like the idea of altering my body* even semi-permanently unless it's necessary for medical reasons.




:Locolaugh:


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 23, 2013)

They may seem cool now, but the tats on elderly people with the skin saggy and whatnot just seal the deal for never getting one.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah. thing is, by the time my skin is saggin.. I won't give a flying F%$#.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2013)

I want something it just hasn't hit me yet..

My daughter is a really good self taught artist so I would like her to draw me something small and then get it put on..

Just don't know what or where..

My wife said its funny when they have a 65 year old lady in the hospital and everything is sagging except the fake boobs.....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2013)

TouchDown said:


> yeah. thing is, by the time my skin is saggin.. I won't give a flying F%$#.




You will, long before that.

(The above based on personal observations from folks a generation or more older than me, including more than a few WWII veterans)


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 31, 2013)

RG, that sounds awesome.

For anyone that might have like a 1/4 sleeve (shoulder to that bicep at short sleeve length)... was looking at estimates, and it was going to run $600. Sound reasonable?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 31, 2013)

TouchDown said:


> RG, that sounds awesome.
> 
> For anyone that might have like a 1/4 sleeve (shoulder to that bicep at short sleeve length)... was looking at estimates, and it was going to run $600. Sound reasonable?


Depends on the shop/artist. You're looking at 4-6 hours of work, so an hourly rate of $100-$150 for a reasonably good artist sounds about right.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2013)

And you want a good one!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 1, 2013)

I've got two, one is an arm band and the other is on my leg just above the sock line. Don't regret them and have had them for over 10 years now. Quite honestly, I don't even think about them anymore. I'm pretty sure I won't care what they look like when I'm old and wrinkly, because I don't care about how they look now. Just a relic of past decisions, but not regrets.


----------



## Supe (Sep 3, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> TouchDown said:
> 
> 
> > RG, that sounds awesome.
> ...




Yep.

And I always tip HEAVILY. Its always a good idea to keep the person permanently altering your body on your good side. Plus, I'm a bleeder and tend to get them where its excruciatingly painful, so part of it is "thanks for dealing with me" money.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't think any more tattoos are in my future. I wouldn't necessarily mind another one, but I just have no idea where or what and if nothing compels me, then I probably shouldn't get one.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 18, 2018)

BAM.  I'm bumping this thread because I'm getting some more work done this upcoming Friday!  I'll keep you guys posted on what gets done and how much I cry!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2018)

I did add another one on my right leg since I last posted here. It's a mashup between the NZ fern and the CO flag. Can't seem to find a pic of it.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 18, 2018)

ahhhh, i am getting the urge to get more ink.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 18, 2018)

akwooly said:


> ahhhh, i am getting the urge to get more ink.


Dooooooooooo it.  DO IT RIGHT NOW!!!!  *gnashes teeth in tattoo fury*


----------



## akwooly (Dec 18, 2018)

hard decision, do i keep working on my sleeve(currently Half) or start on piece i have been thinking about on my calf.  I should just set up my appointment, my guy is about six months out.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 18, 2018)

I think you should start the calf, just because it’ll heal totally by summer/will be more prone to the elements (you can always wear a shirt over your sleeve, but you can’t not wear pants...I believe it’s a social norm). I’m lucky because the piece I’m working on now is being done by a high school friend who is really growing into her own, so I get to schedule appointments whenever. She’s not famous or anything, but she has consistent work and has been invited to a nicely growing list of conventions both at home and across the sea.


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2018)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I did add another one on my right leg since I last posted here. It's a mashup between the NZ fern and the CO flag. C﻿an't seem to find a pic of it.


also can't seem to find your leg? :dunno:


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 19, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> also can't seem to find your leg? :dunno:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 19, 2018)

I don't have any tats for the same reason you don't put a bumper sticker on a Ferrari.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 19, 2018)

you sound like my dad


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 19, 2018)

@Audi driver, P.E. But this is okay?  Technically not a bumper sticker?






And my tattoos are more like decorating the walls of a church: why shouldn't I add some stained glass?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 19, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. But this is okay?  Technically not a bumper sticker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where would you get the idea I thought that was ok? Also... wasn't Christ born in a stable, died with everyone mocking him and even buried in a borrowed tomb?  Pretty sure decorating a church is antithetical to his entire life.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 19, 2018)

Purrari FTMFW!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 19, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> Purrari FTMFW!


I think that proves my point more than disproves it. YMMV.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 19, 2018)

Classic Hello Kitty mod:


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 19, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Where would you get the idea I thought that was ok? Also... wasn't Christ born in a stable, died with everyone mocking him and even buried in a borrowed tomb?  Pretty sure decorating a church is antithetical to his entire life.


Tell that to the Vatican.  About the whole 'don't decorate churches/decorate your body in any manner, it goes against Jesus'.  I'll watch.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 19, 2018)

I've seen a lot of very well done tattoos. And I've seen plenty of bad ones.  Same with modified cars. Some done really well and others, well, not so much.

And there are some that I don't like, but not because they are necessarily bad, but just not my style.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 19, 2018)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I've seen a lot of very well done tattoos. And I've seen plenty of bad ones.  Same with modified cars. Some done really well and others, well, not so much.
> 
> And there are some that I don't like, but not because they are necessarily bad, but just not my style.


Truth.  There are a lot of tattoos that I would never want, but I think look aesthetically pleasing.  There are also a ton of tattoos that I wonder what the person was drinking to allow that rabid bear with ink under its claws to go to town on their back, but, again, not my place and I stay in my lane.

Personally, I don't like realistic tattoos.  I like stuff with big blocks of color/good placement so even when I do get old and saggy (a process I am sure is coming sooner rather than later) they'll still bring back fond memories.


----------



## bigirishman (Dec 19, 2018)

In my experience (and as someone with some ink), tattoos are like all preferences...

People that like them can't really communicate why they like them, and people that don't like them will never understand anyway.  Neither side is correct, taste is personal and subjective.  That said, if you're going to compare yourself to a ferrari with a bumper sticker all I can say is congrats for having one hell of a self esteem.  Then again, the Rock seems to be cool with his bumper stickers...


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 19, 2018)

sorry but I don't understand the tattoo culture.  Just like someone is going to get tired of the Hello Kitty Ferrari and get rid of it, i suspect there comes a time when most people would prefer to not have the tattoo......but it's permanent.  They can be "removed" for additional expense and pain (not even considering the initial expense and pain).

It's my understanding that there are some high quality means for temporary  body art to satisfy the the impulsive urge to color one's body.  Seems like a better alternative.  Lastly, tattoos do nothing for me as far as attraction is considered.  I often wonder what makes a pretty girl decide to put tattoos on herself.

However, to each his/her own.  If it makes you happy have at it, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 19, 2018)

I, personally, started getting tattoos because there were parts of my body that I hated that wouldn't ever be fixed with exercise/dieting/therapy/whatever.  The tattoos were a good way of covering what I didn't like, but also giving me control of what I was covering them with.  I do have my tattoos in areas that I can cover up with normal clothes and nobody would be any the wiser (though it looks really odd for me when I see pictures), and that was my choice too when I first started getting them when I was 25.  I totally understand the whole "I could never get a tattoo/I don't understand" and that it is permanent, but there are a couple other things in life that are permanent that people do that I don't understand. 

One of the main permanent things that people seem to do a lot that I don't understand is kids.  I don't begrudge people that, and I understand that it satisfies that impulsive urge to 'have babies', but personally it isn't my cup of tea.

And it's a good thing that a majority of people who get tattoos aren't doing it to be attractive to others.  They're doing it for themselves.  Because it makes them happy.  And isn't that a good thing to be?


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 19, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> I, personally, started getting tattoos because there were parts of my body that I hated that wouldn't ever be fixed with exercise/dieting/therapy/whatever.  The tattoos were a good way of covering what I didn't like, but also giving me control of what I was covering them with.  I do have my tattoos in areas that I can cover up with normal clothes and nobody would be any the wiser (though it looks really odd for me when I see pictures), and that was my choice too when I first started getting them when I was 25.  I totally understand the whole "I could never get a tattoo/I don't understand" and that it is permanent, but there are a couple other things in life that are permanent that people do that I don't understand.
> 
> One of the main permanent things that people seem to do a lot that I don't understand is kids.  I don't begrudge people that, and I understand that it satisfies that impulsive urge to 'have babies', but personally it isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> And it's a good thing that a majority of people who get tattoos aren't doing it to be attractive to others.  They're doing it for themselves.  Because it makes them happy.  And isn't that a good thing to be?


Like I said if it makes you happy that is a good thing to be.  I think your analogy to kids is misplaced.  Kids aren't permanent in the sense that they are not kids forever.  They grow and change with time and (god willing) become useful members of society that start their own family and bring lots of love and happiness to their parents, themselves and others along the way.

A 21 year old tattoo can't go to a bar with you and buy you a beer.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 19, 2018)

The only tattoo I ever would consider, but that ship has looooooooooong since sailed -


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 19, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> Like I said if it makes you happy that is a good thing to be.  I think your analogy to kids is misplaced.  Kids aren't permanent in the sense that they are not kids forever.  They grow and change with time and (god willing) become useful members of society that start their own family and bring lots of love and happiness to their parents, themselves and others along the way.
> 
> A 21 year old tattoo can't go to a bar with you and buy you a beer.


Not arguing about the kids turning into adults (though there is always the slight chance of them not, and you needing to support them for the entirety of their lives), but on the subject of tattoos not being able to buy you a beer...my tattoos have gotten me a ton of free drinks without even trying. 

@Master slacker What ship sailed?  Being in the Olympics or having fucking ripped shoulders?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 19, 2018)

bigirishman said:


> In my experience (and as someone with some ink), tattoos are like all preferences...
> 
> People that like them can't really communicate why they like them, and people that don't like them will never understand anyway.  Neither side is correct, taste is personal and subjective.  That said, if you're going to compare yourself to a ferrari with a bumper sticker all I can say is congrats for having one hell of a self esteem.  Then again, the Rock seems to be cool with his bumper stickers...


My self esteem and ego are legendary in certain circles. I keep them both on a chain in the back yard.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 19, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> @Master slacker What ship sailed?  Being in the Olympics or having fucking ripped shoulders?


Yes and not quite.  Technically, I qualified for Olympic Trials, but injured myself before I could compete at the meet.  There's no way I would've made the team, though.  My shoulders aren't ripped anymore, but if I worked out a little, they'd be back in short order - i.e. I'm not_ too _far gone.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 19, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> Yes and not quite.  Technically, I qualified for Olympic Trials, but injured myself before I could compete at the meet.  There's no way I would've made the team, though.  My shoulders aren't ripped anymore, but if I worked out a little, they'd be back in short order - i.e. I'm not_ too _far gone.


pics plz.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2018)

Just remember what all those tattoos will look like when you're 70. :thumbs:


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 19, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Just remember what all those tattoos will look like when you're 70. :thumbs:


Fucking awesome? Actually, every older person I’ve talked at tattoo conventions bemoans the fact that they didn’t get more. When you get to a certain age, your skin is very fragile and the tattoo needle can cause rips/the ink bleeds too easily. They all wanted more. I actually know a woman in her 70s who got her first tattoo by my friend. She kept saying she always wanted one and she was too old to care about what her twin sister was going to say.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 20, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> but on the subject of tattoos not being able to buy you a beer...my tattoos have gotten me a ton of free drinks without even trying.


@JayKay0914 I suspect you would've gotten the free drinks without any tattoos at all.  :beerbang:


----------



## User1 (Dec 20, 2018)

when i'm 70 I highly doubt my biggest concern will be what the tattoo on my ankle looks like    I just hope I'm at least retired by then!


----------



## Supe (Dec 20, 2018)

I'll just stretch my tattooed skin out when I'm 70 like I'm playing with silly putty.  I'll probably be senile and won't care, anyways.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 20, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> @JayKay0914 I suspect you would've gotten the free drinks without any tattoos at all.  :beerbang:


I mean, without the tattoos I'm a little scary to look at:


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 20, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> @JayKay0914 I suspect you would've gotten the free drinks without any tattoos at all.  :beerbang:


I mean, without the tattoos I'm a little scary to look at:






EARGYBHVJDmk.  DOUBLE POST OF MY MAJESTY.  I changed this to a more casual pic.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> pics plz.


Sorry, but pics from those days are all boxed up somewhere with all the other film-based photographs.  That's one thing I _can_ brag about, though, because  &lt;subtle brag&gt; I was fookin' ripped while I swam.  I even went to the Olympic Training Center in Colorado Springs a couple of times.  In college I was determined to be 4.5% body fat and a constant 183 lbf for four straight years.  Was awesome. &lt;/subtle brag&gt;  Again, those days have sailed, but an acceptable almost-40-year-old alternative is within reach.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 20, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> Sorry, but pics from those days are all boxed up somewhere with all the other film-based photographs.  That's one thing I _can_ brag about, though, because  &lt;subtle brag&gt; I was fookin' ripped while I swam.  I even went to the Olympic Training Center in Colorado Springs a couple of times.  In college I was determined to be 4.5% body fat and a constant 183 lbf for four straight years.  Was awesome. &lt;/subtle brag&gt;  Again, those days have sailed, but an acceptable almost-40-year-old alternative is within reach.


Booooo.  I wanted to see dorito-shaped baby slacker who sliced through the water with ease!  With the weird swimming pants that make you glide through the water like an otter (obviously I know nothing about competitive swimming, if you couldn't tell).  And is it bad that you said 40-year old alternative and I immediately thought "sitting in a paddle pool with a beer is not appropriate".


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2018)

Oh, I didn't wear "swimming pants"... I squoze myself into Speedo competition swim briefs.  :goat:


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 20, 2018)

???????????????????


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2018)

More the former and less the latter


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 20, 2018)

More hair than I would have expected on a swimmer, but I guess if it doesn't affect your times...Can't wax like a stripper each time before a meet.  *shrugs*


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2018)

I was just referring to the nipples.  My nipples show when I'm in my suit.  Hair is good, though.  For practice it acts as drag / resistance.  When it's time for a big meet, it's all about the shave.  And while I'm thinking about it, I don't know how it is for youz femalez, but with a fully freshly shaved body, getting into bed with cold sheets feels sooooooo awesome!


----------



## User1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> I don't know how it is for youz femalez, but with a fully freshly shaved body, getting into bed with cold sheets feels sooooooo awesome! ﻿﻿﻿


all the yes.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 20, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> I was just referring to the nipples.  My nipples show when I'm in my suit.  Hair is good, though.  For practice it acts as drag / resistance.  When it's time for a big meet, it's all about the shave.  And while I'm thinking about it, I don't know how it is for youz femalez, but with a fully freshly shaved body, getting into bed with cold sheets feels sooooooo awesome!


Dolphin legs?  When you run them back and forth and it's so cool and no traction?  Yes.  All girls love this.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2018)

Supe said:


> I'll just stretch my tattooed skin out when I'm 70 like I'm playing with silly putty.  I'll probably be senile and won't care, anyways.


While on a Princess Cruise Ship on the Leto Deck? :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2020)

So I know "you have to find the right person" to do some ink, but I am trying to get a ballpark on what these things run?

After 45 years on the planet I figured out what I want, it would likely be 1 color and about the size of something that could fit on the top of my size 13 foot?


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 21, 2020)

How big in inches?  Most places have a minimum of $100, no matter what the size.  Depending on detail/how quick the artist is, I'm thinking max $200/$250?  Colorado sometimes gets into NYC pricing, some of those guys are awesome,  but it also depends on what style.  I've had artists knock off some $$$ if it's something they like/they're visiting artists.  Please give deeets.


----------



## Roarbark (Jan 21, 2020)

IIRC during my research, feet hurt pretty bad as far as tattoos go. Don't let this dissuade you though, since the pain is temporary!
"Find the right person" (The artist who you think can do exactly what you want, based on their portfolio), "Don't skimp" are two oft-spouted lines for this. JayKay's estimate is probably around right, depending on how detailed the work would be.


----------



## User1 (Jan 21, 2020)

i got a tattoo on the inside of my ankle that wrapped to top of my foot and I was just under 200 with tip, but in small town decatur IL


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2020)

So like $500 bucks max? My daughter drew it- I’ll post a pic...


----------



## Roarbark (Jan 21, 2020)

I'd be surprised if it was that high. Mine is roughly open palm size, mix of detailed/sketched styles, multiple colors, and cost $250.
But budget $500 and you can have some left over for post op ice-cream, or to pay your daughter the artiste


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 21, 2020)

Top of foot = ouchies due to no fat/tattooing right on bone. It’ll hurt like fuck, but you’ll most likely be done quick since it won’t bleed as much if you’re only doing shading + one color. $500 should be more than enough for what you’re describing. Be aware that your design might be tweaked by the artist to make it fit/look correct on your foot. Also!!! Please remember to tip your artist!! That isn’t included in the price they quote you! For a piece that small, they might just do a piece flat fee instead of hourly. 
 

if you want, I can reach out to my friend who does inventions/travels and see if she knows anyone in Colorado that is good/legit?


----------



## Supe (Jan 22, 2020)

Just figure $100/hr plus tip, and don't worry about how long it takes.  Agreed, what you're asking I wouldn't expect to be over $500.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 22, 2020)

Supe said:


> Just figure *$100/hr plus tip*, and don't worry about how long it takes.  Agreed, what you're asking I wouldn't expect to be over $500.


*laughs in expensive tattoo*


----------



## Supe (Jan 22, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> *laughs in expensive tattoo*


Meh, I'll gladly pay on the high side for a great artist with OCD hygienic practices.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2020)

forgot to grab a pic!

I have a few recommendations from some inked people - but will always be glad to take some more!

Going to do some diving June and its a dive related tattoo so need it by then.  I always figured they were like a $1000 bucks a pop?  I am an old white dude so this is all new to me


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 22, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> forgot to grab a pic!
> 
> I have a few recommendations from some inked people - but will always be glad to take some more!
> 
> Going to do some diving June and its a dive related tattoo so need it by then.  I always figured they were like a $1000 bucks a pop?  I am an old white dude so this is all new to me


AHHHH.  AHHHH.  You need to get it sooner rather than later!  With water and tattoos I always err on the side of caution.  Tattoo timeline (at least for me) is it takes around 2-weeks for the initial scabbing to fall off/pretty tattoo to be seen.  Another 2 weeks for the touch sensitivity to wear off.  Sustained water during the first month/month and a half can cause some issues (I've had some color lift from soaking too long/wearing the wrong type of tights when the tattoo was healing).  Also sun huuuuuuuurts for the first couple of months so be ultra careful with it!  It's an open wound!  A really pretty one, but still an open wound!  And wounds need time to heal!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 22, 2020)

Supe said:


> Meh, I'll gladly pay on the high side for a great artist with OCD hygienic practices.


do you live in a state where tattoo artists aren't regulated?

there's like 10 states and if you get a tattoo in those 10 states, you have to wait a year before you can donate blood with the Red Cross. But the other states, you can go the next day. I thought that was interesting. 

surprisingly, (last i looked anyway) Mass was one of those states. which blew my mind. Maine and VT regulate tattoo shop

(regulate might not be the correct word btw)

I want new ink 

ETA: Decided to look it up. regulate is the right word.

https://www.redcrossblood.org/faq.html#eligibility


Tattoo


Wait 12 months after a tattoo if the tattoo was applied in a state that does not regulate tattoo facilities. Currently, the only states that DO NOT regulate tattoo facilities are: District of Columbia, Georgia, Idaho, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New York, Pennsylvania, Utah and Wyoming. This requirement is related to concerns about hepatitis. Learn more about hepatitis and blood donation.

A tattoo is acceptable if the tattoo was applied by a state-regulated entity using sterile needles and ink that is not reused. Cosmetic tattoos applied in a licensed establishment in a regulated state using sterile needles and ink that is not reused is acceptable. You should discuss your particular situation with the health historian at the time of donation.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 22, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> forgot to grab a pic!
> 
> I have a few recommendations from some inked people - but will always be glad to take some more!
> 
> Going to do some diving June and its a dive related tattoo so need it by then.  I always figured they were like a $1000 bucks a pop?  I am an old white dude so this is all new to me


as @JayKay PE said, do it soon. I'd do it in the next 6-8 weeks so it has plenty of time to heal. and then you can go for touch ups after your trip. but you're not supposed to submerge the tattoo for like a good two weeks after you get it. the artist will tell you all of the after care stuff (hopefully anyway)


----------



## aog (Jan 22, 2020)

Would a new tattoo on the top of the foot be in a spot that rubs when wearing fins/flippers?  Maybe that plays into the timing question too?


----------



## Supe (Jan 22, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> do you live in a state where tattoo artists aren't regulated?
> 
> there's like 10 states and if you get a tattoo in those 10 states, you have to wait a year before you can donate blood with the Red Cross. But the other states, you can go the next day. I thought that was interesting.
> 
> ...


The last time I got them, I was living in Houston, which has HORRIBLE standards and lets them get away with everything.  Loads of scratch shops with their "$25 special" tattoos that have repeat histories of hepatitis, etc.  The girl I used is so anal, she uses rubber gloves from one box to pull her actual rubber gloves out of the other.  Most operating rooms aren't as clean/anal as she was!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2020)

I am looking to get it done in the next couple weeks - dive trip isn't till late June so I have time.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 22, 2020)

Yeah, NYS isn't regulated, but the actual counties are required to regulate the tattoo parlors (they put the responsibility on them).  So my friend who tattoos has all her blood borne pathogen/other licenses completed and always uses caps/single-use needles that she opens in front of her clients.  Same thing with wipe-down equipment/chairs/using single-use liner for all surfaces/etc.  Kinda crazy what she does, but she's never had a health scare and she knows if someone's tattoo gets gross it's not because of her/it's because of them not taking care of it correctly.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 23, 2020)

I always thought it was funny that, when they started gaining popularity, girls always wanted to get 'em on the ankle or foot and that's one of the worst places to get pain wise.  I've just got the one at the moment on my upper arm.  Place I got it had dutch doors so people could watch if you didn't care.  There were three of four guys standing there carrying on about how bad it was going to hurt trying to freak me out.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 23, 2020)

When the wife got her her last one, the place had a tattoo/gumball machine at the door.  I think it was $50 for a tattoo, but you had to get what came out.  Every month they have a theme and they've got copies of all the stencils on the glass so you can see what's in there, but you can't see which one you're going to get until you crack open that little plastic ball.  Must have been Mar/April/May when she was in there because it was a baseball/Cincinnati Reds theme.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 23, 2020)

jeb6294 said:


> I always thought it was funny that, when they started gaining popularity, girls always wanted to get 'em on the ankle or foot and that's one of the worst places to get pain wise.  I've just got the one at the moment on my upper arm.  Place I got it had dutch doors so people could watch if you didn't care.  There were three of four guys standing there carrying on about how bad it was going to hurt trying to freak me out.


i've got 6 and my worst one was the ankle one that goes all around my ankle. it felt like he was ripping out my achilles with a fish hook. and i read a book during my other ankle one since it didn't go all the way around. my 1st tat was on my rib cage which tickled but not as bad at the ankle one


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 23, 2020)

Out of all the tattoos I've gotten, the one that hurt the most was the inner thigh, really close to my groin.  Fucking bled a ton too.

Never got my ankle/feet done or anything really on bone (I guess my knees front and back might count?), but at most they hurt for the final wipe-down, not during the work.


----------



## Supe (Jan 23, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> my 1st tat was on my rib cage which tickled but not as bad at the ankle one


Holy shit, I wish mine tickled.  I came very close to passing out on several occasions on my ribs, the burning was insane.  The collarbone was nothing by comparison.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 23, 2020)

Supe said:


> Holy shit, I wish mine tickled.  I came very close to passing out on several occasions on my ribs, the burning was insane.  The collarbone was nothing by comparison.


i was being facetious with the tickled part. it hurt, it rattled my being but it wasn't as bad as the ankle one


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 23, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> my 1st tat was on my rib cage ...






JayKay PE said:


> Out of all the tattoos I've gotten, the one that hurt the most was the inner thigh, really close to my groin.


Um... pics?  You know... for... uh... for science!


----------



## Roarbark (Jan 23, 2020)

+ Mine is in a relatively pain free spot, so i've read. Lucky me. Nothing too bad.
Maybe someday I'll feel strongly enough about something else to get another in more painful spot...


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 23, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> Um... pics?  You know... for... uh... for science!


I don't think I actually have a pic of my tattoos, besides ones when I first started?  I def need to get friends to take pics sometime over the summer when I'm in a bathing suit or something, because shorts don't actually show everything.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 23, 2020)

I've seen a few of your tattoos


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## User1 (Jan 23, 2020)

i like mine being on my ankle/foot because i'm a huge fan of design and placement of such things and mine fits with invisible contour lines i see in my brain, and it peeks out between my shoes/pants, and looks cool when i wear heels and sandals too


----------



## User1 (Jan 23, 2020)

the only painful part of mine was a straight solid line across my ankle bone. the rest was fine.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 23, 2020)

Sorry guys I’m not a fan.  Can’t see paying money and going through pain to permanently mark one’s skin.  As long as you like it, then power to you.  Not for me.

but if you want to show off...I’ll look.


----------



## Supe (Jan 23, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> Sorry guys I’m not a fan.  Can’t see paying money and going through pain to permanently mark one’s skin.  As long as you like it, then power to you.  Not for me.
> 
> but if you want to show off...I’ll look.


Sending some sideboob action to your DM's.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 23, 2020)

I’m considering a tattoo on my forearm. Don’t know what of yet. My other preference would be a bicep strap.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 24, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> I've seen a few of your tattoos


Wait!  This is true!  Now I need to go through my phone and see if I can re-find that photo!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 24, 2020)

Supe said:


> Sending some sideboob action to your DM's.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2020)

I want some barbed wire around my arm


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 24, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> I want some barbed wire around my arm


Welcome to 1999.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm no open book...


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 24, 2020)

I'd like a half sleeve (upper arm/shoulder area). Idk of what though.  And I don't want to hate it in 10 years.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 24, 2020)

Do you think in the Asian countries they have tattoos of English letters on their arm?

So my daughter lost her drawing - guess she will have to do another one...

This may sounds dumb but it sort of relates to me, I want to get a crab on my foot.  The kind you see with one large claw.  Two reasons, 1 - somewhere in another life I own a Dive Shop at Mile Marker 89 in the Keys and 2 at the end of almost every family vacation,  well let me start at the beginning, The Dad normally starts out positive and carries most of the cheer leading "this is going to be fun" role on family vacations, or at least I have been the clark griswold of my family, and then I guess towards the end I am just out of energy and ready to go home when everyone in our family would then feel bad and start acting better and then accuse me of being a crab...

So now I just have to get her to get this drawing redone and then find a shop!


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 24, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> I'm no open book...


Sponsored by Monster Energy and Daughtry.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 24, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Do you think in the Asian countries they have tattoos of English letters on their arm?


Probably stuff like this...


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 24, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Do you think in the Asian countries they have tattoos of English letters on their arm?


But yes. Idk how I know this, but Jungkook from BTS has english. He has "army" on his fingers, and "rather be dead than cool" on his arm.

Don't judge me.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 24, 2020)

Master slacker said:


>


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 24, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> This may sounds dumb but it sort of relates to me, I want to get a crab on my foot.


You're going to get an "I  Crabs" tattoo?!?!


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 24, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> Sorry guys I’m not a fan.  Can’t see paying money and going through pain to permanently mark one’s skin.  As long as you like it, then power to you.  Not for me.
> 
> but if you want to show off...I’ll look.


Mine was gotten during college days or right after.  Not terrible, but not anything I'm super attached to.  When the wife got her last one I had the guy look at it to see how hard it would be to cover up.  Fortunately he said it shouldn't be too hard, but now I just need to figure out what cause I'm one of those guys who wants to get something that has some meaning, not just get one for the sake of getting one.


----------



## akwooly (Jan 24, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Welcome to 1999.


HA.  I got my tribal arm band in 2000.  I have since covered it up and my tattoo artists asked, so when did you get this? let me guess, 1999?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 24, 2020)

Thought about doing a variation of this, but instead of the Celtic knot, doing our tartan (for those who don't know, specific plaid pattern tied to your family lineage) so it kind of looks like the fly plaid (the "cape looking piece of cloth" that goes over the left shoulder of the wearer).


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 24, 2020)

jeb6294 said:


> Mine was gotten during college days or right after.  Not terrible, but not anything I'm super attached to.  When the wife got her last one I had the guy look at it to see how hard it would be to cover up.  Fortunately he said it shouldn't be too hard, but now I just need to figure out what cause I'm one of those guys who wants to get something that has some meaning, not just get one for the sake of getting one.


You could get something that is just a good piece of art. Every time someone asks you what it means, you could just give a very in-depth, but different answer.

But you'll know the tattoo without a meaning means you don't have to conform to society's ideas that tattoos need meanings.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 24, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> But you'll know the tattoo without a meaning means you don't have to conform to society's ideas that tattoos need meanings.


Isn't that what started the whole barbed wire/tribal arm band debacle of the '90's?

No offense akwooly....


----------



## User1 (Feb 4, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> I'd like a half sleeve (upper arm/shoulder area). Idk of what though.  And I don't want to hate it in 10 years.


I've toyed around with a half leg? Pant leg? But idk that I'm that dedicated financially to it. I have many ideas tho!


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 5, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> I've toyed around with a half leg? Pant leg? But idk that I'm that dedicated financially to it. I have many ideas tho!


YOU CAN SEE MAH LEGGY-LEGS AND DECIDE IF YOU WANT A LEGGING (I have no idea if that is what my tattoos are called, but that is what I call them).


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 3, 2020)

Soooooooooooooooooooo.......... Anyone got any updates?


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 3, 2020)

I mean, I got more added to my back, but I thought I posted that here?


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 3, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, I got more added to my back, but I thought I posted that here?


Found it here. Does it look the same?


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 3, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Found it here. Does it look the same?


Ding ding, that's the one!  Nothing has changed on it, besides it being healed.  Got it done around Christmas and I've been wanting to get something else done, but I also want to wait.  Might get some more done Memorial Day weekend if my friend is available.  Was thinking of getting my ears pierced again tonight, if I could.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm just here for the cool pictures


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 3, 2020)

daughter got tired of me procrastinating and threw away the drawing she did for me [emoji20] now she is re drawing it but all her work is a little fancier than I care for, trying to get her back to the basics!   But I did find a place to get it done, just need to make time and get the drawing finalized...

So what she originally drew was just an overhead view of the crustacean - but this is what She wants me to choose from, I like these but they dont seem very "manly"?

What say ye?


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 3, 2020)

They both look neat/very nice, but there is a little too much detail for such a small size, plus it would prob heal like shit on a foot with that much detail/thin skin.  If I was going to pick one, it'd be the black and white, but I'd prob size-up to maybe 5" minimum and have it facing 'inward' to my body (does that even make sense?).

I think a overhead view of a crab would be nice if you were set on having it done on your foot.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 3, 2020)

thats what I thought too!

My artist is a Biiiiiiitchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 3, 2020)

I liked the b&amp;w one too.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 3, 2020)

It was cool it was like the B&amp;W one but the other side (top) of the crab. 

I am just gong to cancel her cell phone service and repossess the car I co-signed for until she does it the right way.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 3, 2020)

You could tell her you found a better artist online, but that might hurt her feelings.

https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=ALeKk01e00-ppX3x9lstvVzNcpy8zSIziQ:1583278704843&amp;q=crab+drawing&amp;tbm=isch&amp;source=univ&amp;sa=X&amp;ved=2ahUKEwj2_qDmvP_nAhXHqZ4KHT9gAnEQsAR6BAgJEAE&amp;biw=1291&amp;bih=852


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 3, 2020)

And another four piercings done!!! I’ve always wanted stacked rings and I’m so happy they’re on both sides! Please ignore crappy ear selfie and the purple marking pen.


----------



## Supe (Mar 4, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> It was cool it was like the B&amp;W one but the other side (top) of the crab.
> 
> I am just gong to cancel her cell phone service and repossess the car I co-signed for until she does it the right way.


Do I get a finder's fee?


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 4, 2020)

Obvs @Master slacker is an artist and wins this game.  The best tattoo.  Black and white.  Appropriate size not to lose detail.  Très magnifique.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 4, 2020)

Obviously this one...

View attachment 16594


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 4, 2020)

Ahhhhhhh, my friend just got accepted into the Amsterdam tattoo convention this upcoming September!  Maybe I'll get to tag along with her!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 4, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Ahhhhhhh, my friend just got accepted into the Amsterdam tattoo convention this upcoming September!  Maybe I'll get to tag along with her!


Assuming coronavirus hasn't taken over....


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 4, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Assuming coronavirus hasn't taken over....


Open wound tattoo + coronavirus = potential cure????? = PROFIT?!?!


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 4, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Open wound tattoos + coronavirus = potential cure????? = PROFIT?!?!


I don't think your math works out. Try:

Open wound tattoos + coronavirus = Various wooden potato corn nuts


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 4, 2020)

I kind of like Supes for the left foot and MS for the other!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 10, 2020)

Still seriously debating what to do...

Really want a Deadpool-themed sugar skull.  Not sure I'd put it, maybe side ribs.

Also really want a bio-mechanical shoulder piece. Something that goes from my peck to just above my elbow. Instead of it being the typical "torn-flesh" that reveals what's below, it would be more like my upper arm was replaced and my lower arm was stitched back on.






Alternate would be a series of smaller tattoos that combine to make up a full sleeve, almost like a series of bumper stickers of just random things I like.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 10, 2020)

^^^ Digging through the back posts, I actually posted that same pic 7 years ago...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 10, 2020)

Nice abs!


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 11, 2020)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Still seriously debating what to do...
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Alternate would be a series of smaller tattoos that combine to make up a full sleeve, almost like a series of bumper stickers of just random things I like.


I have something like this with my legs, ending at my knees.  One leg is a complete Japanese-style sleeve, no void space, all one piece (technically, I guess?), whereas the other leg is a bunch of smaller, traditional Americana, pieces that stand for random things that happened in my life.  I think tattoos are something to be enjoyed.  I mean, yes, they're permanent, but so are so many other things in life and people don't seem to be freaking out as much from them?


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 11, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Nice abs!


He's not working hard enough, obviously.  Pfft.  I've worked hard enough to convince all my abs to team up and unite into a single case.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 11, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> He's not working hard enough, obviously.  Pfft.  I've worked hard enough to convince all my abs to team up and unite into a single case.


You say that as a joke, but that is literally what my dad has.  He plays instruments for a living.  A solid muscle mass of diaphragm is terrifying, especially since it gets worked out every time he does scales.

Also, update on earrings: They're healing!  First day or two were fine, then they got really sore/hot and angry anytime I brushed on them (as per usual when I heal), now they're in the crusty phase.  I just keep clearing that away, used a little soap when I shower, and they'll prob be fine in a couple more days that I can stop babying them so much and start massaging a bit to make sure the ear stays supple/doesn't stay as hard from angry muscles.

I just realized it's kinda weird that because I've been pierced/tattoo'd so much, I know how well my body responds to pain and how quickly a wound should heal for me.  I feel like that should not be common knowledge.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 11, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I have something like this with my legs, ending at my knees.  One leg is a complete Japanese-style sleeve, no void space, all one piece (technically, I guess?), whereas the other leg is a bunch of smaller, traditional Americana, pieces that stand for random things that happened in my life.  I think tattoos are something to be enjoyed.  I mean, yes, they're permanent, but so are so many other things in life and people don't seem to be freaking out as much from them?


That's sounds pretty cool. Trying to remember if you posted a picture


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 11, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> That's sounds pretty cool. Trying to remember if you posted a picture


Uhhhhhhh.  I think I did somewhere, to show @Will.I.Am PE or @Chattaneer PE?  I actually don't have that many pictures of me wearing shorts because forbidden chub/I never really liked my legs, ergo: why I got my tattoos.  To make me happy and like my legs again.

tbh, I've been meaning to get more recent pictures of my tattoos, but I am lazy.  Def going to be a goal this summer!


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 11, 2020)

Pictures were posted, but buried very deep during all the Oct 2019 results releasing.


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 11, 2020)

So I've been thinking about getting a sleeve on my leg, from ankle area to the knee. I was thinking mountainy/foresty on the front, beachy on the back, then have them mesh together somehow on the sides. Kind of represents me spending the beginning of my life down in FL near the beach, and now spending the next portion of my life in TN near the mountains.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 11, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> So I've been thinking about getting a sleeve on my leg, from ankle area to the knee. I was thinking mountainy/foresty on the front, beachy on the back, then have them mesh together somehow on the sides. Kind of represents me spending the beginning of my life down in FL near the beach, and now spending the next portion of my life in TN near the mountains.


wouldn't that be a knee sock then? 

I suggest avoiding getting ink near where your achilles inserts into the ankle. it's the most painful spot i've had in all of my tattoos. 

(i know it's still a sleeve)


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 11, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> wouldn't that be a knee sock then?


Would I ever be allowed to wear sandals again???


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2020)

so now the wife wants to get an octopus on her side - she cant ever just let me have something on my own!


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 11, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> so now the wife wants to get an octopus on her side - she cant ever just let me have something on my own!


Get a Prince Albert. She can't copy that.


----------



## NikR_PE (Mar 11, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> so now the wife wants to get an octopus on her side - she cant ever just let me have something on my own!


That's marriage 101.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 11, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Get a Prince Albert. She can't copy that.


For those that dont know what it is, I advise you to *not* google at work. 

Speaking of piercings tho, I think im gonna finally get my nose pierced. Gonna do it after my dinner date with my gram. I have enough drama in my life with work, I dont need her opinions added to it


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 11, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Get a Prince Albert. She can't copy that.


No, but then you have to start sitting down to pee so you can start copying her.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 11, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> For those that dont know what it is, I advise you to *not* google at work.
> 
> Speaking of piercings tho, I think im gonna finally get my nose pierced. Gonna do it after my dinner date with my gram. I have enough drama in my life with work, I dont need her opinions added to it


YES.  GET ALL THE PIERCINGS.  I've been thinking of doing a nose piercing...but I think my huge Polack nose doesn't need more attention brought to it.

@Chattaneer PE, get your sock!  Be aware that the back of the knee sucked and the knee itself...felt ultra odd.  I have nothing below the knee, except some shin, so I don't know how that is?


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 11, 2020)

jeb6294 said:


> No, but then you have to start sitting down to pee so you can start copying her.


SPLIT THE STREAM! SPLIT THE STREAM!!!


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 11, 2020)

...tripple post.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 11, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Would I ever be allowed to wear sandals again???


You can, but only with jean shorts.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 11, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> SPLIT THE STREAM! SPLIT THE STREAM!!!


Now I'm picturing split tongues. So thanks for that.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 11, 2020)

I want new ink. But Idk of what or where.

I have ideas but I'm not particularly motivated to go find artists for one of my ideas


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 11, 2020)

trippppleeeeeeee


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 11, 2020)

jeb6294 said:


> No, but then you have to start sitting down to pee so you can start copying her.


Is that real? I always assume they would purposely avoid the urethra


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 11, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is that real? I always assume they would purposely avoid the urethra


I mean...you pierce along/through it...so there would be some splash zone?  But I don't have one?  Just heard about them.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm tempted to search for a video of a prince albert peeing... But I just can bring myself to do it. Any volunteers?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2020)

And that’s all I need to google about the Prince Albert....


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 11, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is that real? I always assume they would purposely avoid the urethra


An idiot I knew in college got one.  Unless they changed what it is it goes in through the end and out the bottom so, yeah, he had to sit to pee or else:


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 11, 2020)

The most disturbing thing about that search... People still don't know the difference between your and you're.

That's why I like to use your're.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2020)

The only think more annoying than that is people who are obsessed with pointing that out on the internets...


----------



## SaltySteve PE (Mar 11, 2020)

jeb6294 said:


> An idiot I knew in college got one.  Unless they changed what it is it goes in through the end and out the bottom so, yeah, he had to sit to pee or else:


Also an idiot that go one but in HS. Certain jewelry makes it easier but I've found a technique that minimizes the chance of erratic spray.

See below for my best effort at visually describing the piercing itself.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 11, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> The most disturbing thing about that search... People still don't know the difference between your and you're.
> 
> That's why I like to use your're.
> 
> View attachment 16716


*Yo'u're


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 12, 2020)

SaltySteve said:


> Also an idiot that go one but in HS. Certain jewelry makes it easier but I've found a technique that minimizes the chance of erratic spray.


Just to be clear, he wasn't an idiot because he got one...he was an idiot long before that.


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2020)

SaltySteve is now SaltSpraySteve.


----------



## NikR_PE (Mar 12, 2020)

Supe said:


> SaltySteve is now SaltSpraySteve.


Please oblige @SaltySteve


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 21, 2020)

Any new ink? Any covid tattoos?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 29, 2020)

i'm a little disappointed to not see more pics on this thread... i have missed getting tattoos this year! pics of some of my ink over 2019. sadly, nothing new in 2020.


----------



## Violator (Dec 29, 2020)

those look really nice!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 30, 2020)

those are some great pictures


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 31, 2020)

For some reason some best-of videos for “Ink Master” showed up on my FB feed so we’ve been going back and watching that again. Wife and I are both looking at getting cover-ups at some point and I’ve got a couple ideas. Maybe if/when my $600 shows up....


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 31, 2020)

not very sentimental about images, so if I picked something now in a couple years i'd be like ugh why did i pick that.  Also I am allergic to random stuff so it would be just my luck I am allergic to the dye and/or needle and end up in way more pain and agony than it is worth.


----------

